# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  Παλμοτροφοδοτικο δορυφορικου δεκτη

## pavlakis

ΤΟ παλμοτροφοδοτικο ειναι του δεκτη DSN GR 7000.Σταματησε ξαφνικα να δουλευει.Δεν δινει καθολου τασεις εξοδου ελεγξα με πολυμετρο τις διοδους,ασφαλεια,το tl431 και το fps 5L0380R για καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα.Δεν ξερω πως να ελεγξω το μετασχηματιστη και τον οπτοζευκτη.Αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να βρω τι φταιει μονο με το πολυμετρο?

Εικονες τροφοδοτικου.

http://img710.imageshack.us/i/dscn0355n.jpg/
http://img248.imageshack.us/i/dscn0359d.jpg/
http://img266.imageshack.us/i/dscn0358i.jpg/

----------


## FILMAN

Ο μετασχηματιστής αυτός δεν χαλάει. Έλεγξε όλες τις διόδους και τις αντιστάσεις και την ασφάλεια αν υπάρχει. Ο οπτοζεύκτης ελέγχεται με τροφοδοτικό και πολύμετρο αλλά ίσως είναι πιο απλό απλώς να τον αλλάξεις. Καμιά φορά φταίνε και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί.

----------


## xampos

κοιταξες αν παιρνει ταση δηλαδη αν εχει κανενα προβλημα το καλωδιο η ο κονεκτρορας που κουμπωνει. δεσ και την γεφυρα που εχει. κοιτα μηπως εχει πουθενα κανα θερμιστορ (λογικα καπου στη αρχη) και ριξτο μια ματια και αυτο

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μέτρα R1 k D1
άλλαξε C2 kai PC1.
Το PC1 μπορεί να μετρηθεί και με δύο ωμόμετρα.
Έχω βρεί βραχυκυκλωμένο μετ/τή αλλά ήταν διαλυμένο και το ..380

----------


## pavlakis

R1 k D1 οκ.
С2 αλλαγμενος.
Θυριστορ ενταξει 0Ω.
Οι τιμες των С4 και С20 ειναι κανονικες.
 Αντιστασεις φαινονται ενταξει R26 ονομαστικη τιμη 1.2ΚΩ,μετρηση 1.315ΚΩ,η R4 ονομαστικη 10Ω μετρηση 10.8Ω

Το PC1 το ελεγξα στην ενδειξη διοδου πολυμετρου στη μια πλευρα μου εδειξε 0.78,ορθα πολωμενη,και στην ενδειξη Ω αντισταση ΜΩ, ενω στην άλλη παιρνω ιδια τιμη με εναλλαγη ακροδεκτων 0.254.
Στα ακρα του πυκνωτη εξομαλυνσης ταση ειναι 305ν ενω περιπου ιδια υπαρχει στο ποδαρακι FB του FPS fet.

----------


## rep

ολα τα τροφοδοτικα σε δορυφορικους δεκτες εχουν προβλημα στο δευτερευων με τους πυκνωτες.μετρα τους και αλλαξε τους με καλης ποιοτητας σε μεγαλη θερμοκρασια.

----------


## pavlakis

Πως γινεται ομως να μην υπαρχει ουτε μια ταση εξοδου ? Ολοι οι πυκνωτες δεν μπορει να επαψαν να λειτουργουν την ιδια στιγμη.
 Το μονο που εχω ειναι ενα πολυμετρο.

----------


## rep

καποιοι πυκνωτες χανουν χωρητηκοτητα και βραχυκυκλωνουν.και οταν εχει βραχυκυκλωμα δεν αναβει τιποτα.

----------


## pavlakis

Στην ενδειξη διοδου στο δευτερευων σχεδων ολες οι εξοδοι μεταξυ ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενες ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν έχεις 300ν στο ΦΒ θέλεις ΠΣ1 και ..380
Ρεπ άλλο το συνήθως(γενικά) και άλλο τα συγκεκριμένα συμπτώματα

----------


## rep

παυλε για να κανεις μια επισκευη σε ηλεκτρονικες πλακετες δεν αρκει μονο ενα απλο πολυμετρο.οι υλεκτρολιτυκοι πυκνωτες ειναι βασικα εξαρτηματα και πρεπει να ελεγχουν.για να μην μπενεις στη διαδικασια να τους αλλαξεις ολους πρεπει να τους μετρησεις ,οποτε θελεις  ενα καπασισομετρο.
οι ποιο πολλοι δεκτες DSN ειναι κλωνοι yamatu υπαρχουν χιλιαδες τετοιοι κλωνοι στην ελληνικη αγορα οι πιο πολλοι πασχουν ακριβως εκει.καποιοι εχουν σημαδια καταστροφης φουσκομενοι σκασμενοι,καποιοι ομως δεν εχουν ενω φαινονται φυσιολογικοι εχουν προβλημα.Ενα τροφοδοτικο καινουργιο γιαυτες της συσκευες κανει περιπου 25 ευρω.

----------


## pavlakis

Δυστυχως δεν εχω καπασιτομετρο , το πολυμετρο μου μετραει μεχρι 20μ, οσον αφορα την αλλαγη θα το σκεφτω αν θα την κανω αν και δεν ειναι πολλοι οι πυκνωτες, περιπου 10.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> R1 k D1 οκ.
> С2 αλλαγμενος.
> *Θυριστορ ενταξει 0Ω.*
> Οι τιμες των С4 και С20 ειναι κανονικες.
>  Αντιστασεις φαινονται ενταξει R26 ονομαστικη τιμη 1.2ΚΩ,μετρηση 1.315ΚΩ,η R4 ονομαστικη 10Ω μετρηση 10.8Ω
> 
> Το PC1 το ελεγξα στην ενδειξη διοδου πολυμετρου στη μια πλευρα μου εδειξε 0.78,ορθα πολωμενη,και στην ενδειξη Ω αντισταση ΜΩ, ενω στην άλλη παιρνω ιδια τιμη με εναλλαγη ακροδεκτων 0.254.
> Στα ακρα του πυκνωτη εξομαλυνσης ταση ειναι 305ν ενω περιπου ιδια υπαρχει στο ποδαρακι FB του FPS fet.


Το θυρίστορ που τι είδες ? Το 5L0380R είναι ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα να ξέρεις, δεν είναι tranzistor/mosfet...

Στα περισσότερα τροφοδοτικά από δορυφορικούς δέκτες που έχω επισκευάσει ήθελαν αλλαγή πυκνωτών, στα υπόλοιπα είχαν καεί αυτά τα power switches (smps controller και power mosfer στην ίδια συσκευασία).

----------


## pavlakis

Εχεις δικιο λαθος μου , αναφερομουν στο NTC.

----------


## antonis_p

σε ένα δέκττη DSN που είχε σταματήσει να παίζει
είχα αλλάξει όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς
και ακόμα παίζει (να 'παιζε και η κάρτα.....)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> σε ένα δέκττη DSN που είχε σταματήσει να παίζει
> είχα αλλάξει όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς
> και ακόμα παίζει (να 'παιζε και η κάρτα.....)


Με τα στοιχεία που έχει δώσει φταίνε IC , coupler σίγουρα και μάλλον κανας πυκνωτής

'Ολα τα καλά κάποτε  τελειώνουν. Πάντως στις 5Ε (sirius) έχει ακόμα οπεν

----------


## mystaki g

http://translate.google.gr/translate...%3Del%26sa%3DX λεει να αλαξεις τους διοδους που ειναι διπλα στο ολοκληρωμενο

(Αντικατάσταση, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι σε αυτή. 
Άλλαξε *diodaki* κοντά ΣΧΗΜΑ*=ολοκληρωμενο,* μερικές φορές είναι κρυμμένο ελάττωμα )




> Με τα στοιχεία που έχει δώσει φταίνε IC ,  coupler σίγουρα και μάλλον κανας πυκνωτης

----------


## pavlakis

Μετα απο ελεγχο μη ηλεκτρολυτικων πυκνωτων που εκανα βρηκα εναν πυκνωτη στο φιλτρο εισοδου των 100nF,ενας απο τους δυο κιτρινους στη φωτογραφια να εχει τιμη 10nF,τους αλλαξα και τους δυο.Δεν υπηρξε καποια αλλαγη. Τελικα το προβλημα ηταν στον ολοκληρωμενο 5l0380R και τον οπτοζευκτη 817,το λαθος που εκανα με αυτα ηταν δεν τα ειχα ξεκολλησει απο την πλακετα για να κανω καποιον ελεγχο,οποιον δηλαδη μπορουσα με το πολυμετρο. Επισης αλλαξα και ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες για προληπτικους λογους και επειδη ειχα τους πυκνωτες. Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Παύλο ήταν ολοφάνερο με τα στοιχεία που έδωσες, γι'αυτό επέμενα.

----------


## pavlakis

Επανερχομαι παλι στο θεμα, γιατι οταν ειχα δοκιμασει τον δεκτη σπιτι επι 1 ωρα δουλευε,χωρις προβλημα, οταν το πηρε ο κατοχος του στο σπιτι μετα απο 2-3 ωρες λειτουργιας, επεσε ασφαλεια στον ηλεκτρολογικο πινακα εξαιτιας του δεκτη σημερα που τον ανοιξα ειδα οτι μεσα ανατιναχτηκε κυριολεκτικα μια ασφαλεια 2Α/250ν, οχι γιαλυνη. Το μελος mystaki g ειχε επισημανει να αλλαξω διοδακι κοντα στο ολοκληρωμενο, ειχα ελεγξει νομιζω την και μαλλον δεν την ειχα αλλαξει. Επισης τους ηλεκτρολυτιοκους που αλλαξα μερικοι ειχαν λιγο μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα απο πριν. Μολις μπορεσω θα ανεβασω φοτο. Επισης, μολις εγινε αυτη η βλαβη, εδωσα εναν αλλο δεκτη, στο ατομο που εχει τον δεκτη που χαλασε παλι,  ο οποιος λειτουργουσε κανονικα, αλλα μετα απο μια βδομαδα σταματησε να δουλευει, οταν τον ανοιξα ειδα φουσκωμενους πυκνωτες. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει καποια αυξομοιωση τασης ? αν και δεν εχει παρατηρηθει καποια βλαβη σε αλλη συσκευη στο παρελθον στο συγκεκριμενο σπιτι.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μήπως έβαλες απλούς πυκνωτές ή δεν έβαλες σιλικόνη στο 380??
Μήπως τα λειτουργεί μέσα σε ντουλάπι ή πάνω από TV CRT??? μέσα σε καμιά τοστιέρα?

----------


## pavlakis

Οι πυκνωτες ηταν των  105C στο ολοκληρωμενο εβαλα ενα κομματι μικας . Αν ο δεκτης αεριζεται καλα δεν ξερω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Λέω για θερμοκρασία επειδή το παρουσίασε και ο άλλος. Μεταλλική πλάτη είχε και έβαλες μίκα?

----------


## pavlakis

Οχι, τελικα δεν χρειαζοτανε μικα, εχει πλαστικη πλατη.

----------


## pavlakis

DSCN0883.jpgDSCN0882.jpg

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η μίκα που έβαλες επιβάρυνε τη θερμική απαγωγή.
Σκέπτεσαι να τα ξαναλλάξεις? Πόσο βρήκες το χχ380?

----------


## mystaki g

ας βαλω και αυτο εδω ,μπορει καποιος να το χρειαστει http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?t...0R&stype=image

----------


## pavlakis

Ναι σκεφτομαι να τα αλλαξω, αυτη τη φορα λεω να αλλαξω και τη διοδο κοντα στο ολοκληρωμενο καλου κακου,αν ειναι απλη διοδος. Το ολοκληρωμενο χχ380 εκανε καπου στα 3ευρω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πρόσεξε να είναι xx*380R* (όχι το απλό χχ380) και γνωστής μαρκας (F), η δίοδος snubber είναι fast recovery >600V/1A η μικρή νομίζω και 1Ν4148 κάνει.
Και ρώτα/δες που τον έχουν.

----------


## FILMAN

Αποστόλη η 1Ν4148 είναι 75V, 200mA... Για τέτοιες δουλειές, ΒΥV26E...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Φίλιππε το ΒΥV26E..που λες είναι για το snubber(1000/1), εγώ λέω 1Ν4148 για την τροφοδοσία του χχ380 περίπου 15 Βολτ(μέγιστο 30 Β).

----------


## FILMAN

Αποστόλη, τώρα που το ξαναδιάβασα είδα ότι μπορεί να διαβαστεί με δυο τρόπους! Εγώ το είχα διαβάσει με ...τον άλλο! Sorry!

----------


## pavlakis

Πηρα το ολοκληρωμενο 5L0380R εκανε 1,93 ( δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να ειναι τοσο φτηνο), εβαλλα και τα υπολοιπα υλικα,βαριστορ και δυο διοδους καθως και προληπτικα δυο αντιστασεις αν και ηταν καλες. Δεν αλλαξα οπτοζευκτη, σε συκριση με εναν αλλο πυ ειχα ηταν καλος. Ο δεκτης δεν αναβε. Με ενα δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι παρατηρησα οτι αν ακουμπουσα το μεταλλικο καπακι,καλυμα του δεκτη το δοκιμαστικο ειχε ενδειξη, το ιδιο συνεβαινε και οταν ακουμπησα με το δοκιμαστικο πανω μερος ηλεκτρολυτικων πυκνωτων, γιατι να συμβαινει αυτο δεν μου φαινεται φυσιολογικο, στον αλλο δεκτη δεν συμβαινει κατι αντιστοιχο.

----------


## solarcon

Παύλο καλησπέρα..

  Επειδή ασχολούμαι με επισκευές παλμοτροφοδοτικών από μαγνητικούς τομογράφους γνωρίζω αρκετά πράγματα.

  Από ό,τι κατάλαβα το παλμπτροφοδοτικό σου δεν εργάζεται αλλά δεν έχει κάψει την ασφάλεια. 

  Από εμπειρία σου λέω να αλλά ξεις ό,τι πυκνωτή συνδέεται εν σειρά με τον controller που έχεις. 

  Τσέκαρε εάν στη πύλη του SMPS FET έχεις κάποιο φίλτρο – πυκνωτή και άλλαξέ το και αυτό.  Επίσης είναι δυνατόν να έχει ανοίξει και η δίοδος σειράς του FET. 

  Τις διόδους shottky να τις ελέγξεις ωμικά με το ένα ποδαράκι ξεκολλημένο στον αέρα. Αποφεύγω να τις αλλάζω γιατί δημιουργούνται προβλήματα.

 Πιστεύω ότι τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά πρέπει να ελέγχονται με αναλογικό ωμόμετρο και ESR meter. Αν τα ελέγχεις υπό τάση υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κάνεις χειρότερη ζημιά.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Παύλο, άλλαξε και τον ο/ζεύκτη , η διαρροή έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, είναι φυσιολογική.





έντιτ: Ο έλεγχος του κάπλερ γίνεται με παλμοσειρά και έλεγχο στην έξοδο, ή πρακτικά με δυο ωμόμετρα αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρος(την έχω πατήσει).

----------


## solarcon

α, και Παύλο μην το βάζεις κάτω…είσαι κοντά στην επισκευή

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Αποστόλη, τώρα που το ξαναδιάβασα είδα ότι μπορεί να διαβαστεί με δυο τρόπους! Εγώ το είχα διαβάσει με ...τον άλλο! Sorry!


Φίλιππε, σωστά το κόμμα κάνει τη διαφορά!!

----------


## pavlakis

Εκανα καποιους ελεγχους και βρηκα δυο βραχυκυκλωμενες διοδους 1Ν4007 και το ΝΤС επισης  βραχυκυκλωμενο. Αλλαξα εναν πυκνωτη σε σειρα με το ολοκληρωμενο, γιατι τον ειχα, εναν αλλο δεν μπορεσα να βρω αντιστοιχο, η τιμη χωρητηκοτητας του ειναι καλη. Τελικα πρεπει να παρω ενα καπασιτομετρο και καποιο οργανο ακομα γιατι με το πολυμετρο δεν  γινεται δουλεια.
.

----------


## FILMAN

ΝΤC; Όχι PTC; Μάλλον καλό είναι. Άλλαξε τις διόδους.

----------


## pavlakis

Πηγα στο καταστημα για να παρω διοδους και ενα NTC, αλλα το μετρησαν εκει και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ενταξει, 5Ω , αλλα συμφωνα με αυτο http://www.specsensors.com/ntc-engineering.asp βλεπω οτι δεν ειναι ετσι.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι NTC αλλά PTC...

----------


## pavlakis

ΠΑνω του γραφει NTC 5D-9.

----------


## FILMAN

Σε σειρά με την παροχή των 230 δεν είναι;

----------


## pavlakis

Ναι είναι σε σείρα, μετα παει γεφυρα ανορθωσης με διοδους. Συμφωνα με http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=gr  καπου πριν το τελος, ειναι NTC θερμοστορ.

----------


## FILMAN

Ώπα, λάθος εγώ! Μπερδεύτηκα!

----------


## pavlakis

ΕΒαλα και το θερμιστορ αλλα παλι τιποτα. Θα ελεγξω οτι αλλο μπορω.Μετρησα ταση στα ακρα του πυκνωτη 400ν, αλλα ειχε 0ν. Ασφαλεια που αγορασα τωρα δεν βραχυκυκλωνει μηπως καηκε, ειναι βαρελακι 2Α/250ν, αλλα ποτε προλαβε. Θα βαλω μια απλη και θα δοκιμασω.

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, τότε σιγά το δύσκολο! Το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας είναι εντάξει; Η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης; Η ασφάλεια; Για δες και το διπλό αντιπαρασιτικό πηνιάκι μήπως είναι κομμένο! Αυτά!

----------


## pavlakis

ΕΒαλα μια απλη ασφαλεια της κολλησα καλωδια και ολα ενταξει τωρα. Θα τον αφησω να δουλεψει μερικες ωρες μηπως γινει παλι τιποτα. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## pavlakis

Να 'μαι και πάλι. Εβαλα τον δεκτη να δουλευει για τρεις ωρες, δουλευε μια χαρα, μετα τον αφησα σε αναμονη, και τωρα ειδα πως εσβησε τον ανοιξα και βλεπω την ασφαλεια καμενη για αλλα υλικα ακομα δεν ξερω. Στη γεφυρα ανορθωσης βρηκα δυο διοδους καμενες παλι, με προχειρο ελεγχο.Η μια διοδος ειναι σειρα με το NTC μετα ακολουθει ενας πυκνωτης κεραμικος υψηλης τασης. Αν δεν παρω κανα οργανο δουλεια δεν γινεται! Βρηκα στο ιντερνετ το πρακατω βιβλιο πιστευω πως αξιζει να το αγορασω http://professionalpowersupplyrepair.com/smpsrepair.php .

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε μπας και το τροφοδοτείς από κανα inverter;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Οι ίδιες 2 δίοδοι που είχες αλλάξει ή οι άλλες. Πάντως τις αλλάζουμε και τις τέσσερις μαζί. 
Φίλιππε και ινβέρτερ να έχει τι αλλάζει? 400Βολτ βρίσκει στην τροφ/σία

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως το τροφοδοτεί με τετράγωνο, ή του δίνει πολλές αρμονικές...

----------


## NOE

Φίλιππε ένα αξιοπρεπές παλμοτροφοδοτικό δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα να λειτουργήσει ακόμα και αν τροφοδοτηθεί από ένα τόσο κακό inverter που περιγράφεις. Ίσως, αν έβγαζε πρόβλημα θα ήταν μακροπρόθεσμα.

----------


## FILMAN

Μα και του παιδιού αυτό του κάνει. Και μάλιστα του χαλάει στην αναμονή.

----------


## NOE

Τη στιγμή που αντικαταστάθηκαν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί, το ολοκληρωμένο, οι δίοδοι, η ασφάλεια και ο οπτοζευτκης δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τή άλλο μπορεί να φταίει. Το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει σε 3 πράγματα: ίσως ο ηλεκτρολυτικός εξομάλυνσης μετά την ανόρθωση να προκαλεί βραχυκύκλωμα και καίει τις διόδους, ή κάποια από τις διόδους στην ανόρθωση είναι ελατωματική αλλά όχι καμένη για να φανεί στο πολύμετρο ή τέλος κάποια εμπλοκή στο feedback (δίοδος ή ηλεκτρολυτικός εφόσον ο οπτοζευκτης αντικαταστάθηκε) που ξεγελάει το ολοκληρωμένο με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνει το duty cycle και του αλλάζει τα φώτα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πρέπει να παρακολουθεί τα 3,3 και τα 5 Βολτ αν είναι σταθερά

----------


## pavlakis

Ειχα αλλαξει και τις τεσσερις διοδους, αυτη τη φορα καηκε μια απο τις δυο που ειχε καει και μια αλλη διοδος.Δεν το τροφοδοτω με ινβερτερ. Και η πρωτη αρχικη βλαβη πριν κανω καποια επισκευη εγινε στην αναμονη.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Θα σου έλεγα να το δοκιμάσεις χωρίς το ΧΧΧ380, αλλά στα σίγουρα καπακωμένο.

----------


## pavlakis

Θα χρειαστει ν α παρω και πάλι καινούργιο οπτοζευκτη, καποιους ηλεκτρολυτικους,2-3 τους εβαλα με μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα αντι 220μ 330μ, υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει καποιο πηνιο?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκίμασες το τελευταίο που είπα? αν ναι σου χρωστάω ενα πυκνωτή 22μΦ/50ν
Αν δεν το έκανες κάντο αλλά κόψε μόνο τα 400 από το IC.

----------


## pavlakis

Aλλαξα τα γνωστα στοιχεια επισης και το TL431. Στο τροφοδοτικο δν υπραχει κατι που ζεσταινεται και οι τασεις φαινοντα σταθερες.Κοιταξα στην κυρια πλακετα. Εκει ειδα LM7805,  317,  L1117. To 7805 ειναι ζεστο , πολυ ταση εξοδου 4.97ν. To 1117 ηταν αρκετα ζεστο καθως και η διοδος πανω απο αυτο,ταση εισοδου 4.96ν εξοδου 3.3 σταθερα. ΚΑτω απο το 317 υπαρχει πυκνωτης διπλα στις 2 αντιστασεις 1,5Ω, ο πυκνωτης οταν  ειναι κολλημενος στη πλακετα τα ακρα του βραχυκυκλωνουν, ειναι λογικο αυτο? Επισης η διοδος πανω απο το 317 εχει ταση οταν δεκτης ειναι σε λειτουργια 5.46 ενω εν αναμονη 24ν. Ο δεκτης λειτουργει τον αφησα στην αναμονη 3 ωρες , για παραπνω φοβηθηκα και ειδα μετα το 1117 ηταν αρκετα ζεστο.επισυναπτω εικονα.Picture 2.jpg

----------


## pavlakis

Μήπως να αλλαξω L1117, LM7805 και τη διοδο και να ελγξω ξανά?

----------


## xampos

Για δοκίμασε το τροφοδοτικό  για καμια ώρα χωρίς φορτίο.

----------


## pavlakis

To dokimasa kai dn eixe provlima.

----------


## xampos

Άρα μην ψάχνεις τζάμπα στο τροφοδοτικό  κάπου πιο κάτω είναι το πρόβλημα. Για δες εκεί που λεσ σρτο 317 και εκεί γύρω.

----------


## pavlakis

ΚΑτω απο το 317 υπαρχει πυκνωτης διπλα στις 2 αντιστασεις 1,5Ω, ο πυκνωτης οταν ειναι κολλημενος στη πλακετα τα ακρα του βραχυκυκλωνουν, ειναι λογικο αυτο? Επισης η διοδος πανω απο το 317 εχει ταση οταν δεκτης ειναι σε λειτουργια 5.46 ενω εν αναμονη 24ν,tin ksekolisa itan entaksei. Ο δεκτης λειτουργει τον αφησα στην αναμονη 3 ωρες , για παραπνω φοβηθηκα και ειδα μετα το 1117 ηταν αρκετα ζεστο.

----------


## pavlakis

Λοιπόν, δν θυμάμαι αν το ανεφερα πριν, αλλά έβαλα μικα στο LM7805, LM317 και άλλαξα το TL431, αφησα τον δεκτη στην αναμονή ολη τη νυχτα και δεν έπαθε κάτι. Και σημερα το πρωϊ τον αφησα να δουλεψει, δεν παρουσίασε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Θα τον αφήσω σε λειτουργία  σήμερα. Αν γινει καμιά στραβή πάλι θα τα παρατήσω.

----------


## GeZo

Καλησπέρα.

Επαναφέρω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μιας και αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον δέκτη StarSat SR-X3200CU. Δεν λειτουργεί το τροφοδοτικό.
Έλεγξα στο πρωτεύων πυκνωτές,διόδους,αντιστάσεις και ασφάλεια και είναι όλα εντάξει. Στο δευτερεύων, τώρα, μέτρησα όλους τους πυκνωτές(με καπασιτόμετρο) και οι μισοί δείχνουν χωρητικότητα και οι άλλοι μισοί δεν δείχνουν τίποτα. Να υποθέσω ότι θέλουν αλλαγή οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί που δεν δείχνουν τίποτα;Το 5L0380R πως μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε αν λειτουργεί;

Το τροφοδοτικό είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με αυτό στις φώτο του πρώτου post:
http://img710.imageshack.us/i/dscn0355n.jpg/
http://img248.imageshack.us/i/dscn0359d.jpg/
http://img266.imageshack.us/i/dscn0358i.jpg/

Οι δίοδοι(4 μεγάλες) που φαίνονται στο δευτερεύων του τροφοδοτικού τι δίοδοι είναι; Μου δείχνουν τάση(0,3V-0,5V) στον έλεγχο με πολύμετρο στη θέση "δίοδος" είτε τις μετρώ με ορθή είτε με ανάστροφη πόλωση.

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Από που μπορώ να αγοράσω, τελικά μια καινούρια πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού είτε από Ελλάδα είτε από έξω;

Συγχωρέστε με για τυχόν βλακώδης ερωτήσεις αλλά οι γνώσεις μου στα ηλεκτρονικά είναι λίγες, ηλεκτρολόγος γαρ στο επάγγελμα.

----------


## GeZo

Κανείς βρε παιδιά;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άλλαξε πρώτα αυτούς που δεν δείχνουν τίποτα και δοκίμαστο.

----------


## GeZo

Για να κλείσω το θέμα, να πω, ότι άλλαξα όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές στο δευτερεύων του τροφοδοτικού και όλα ok.

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία και "πολλές" επισκευές-κατασκευές.

----------

